# First ICSI - vits and berbs



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm hoping to start my first ISCI in January and was wondering if anyone could give any advice on what supplements etc I should be taking as well as any advice things like Whey Protein and L'arginine.  I am taking a numnber of supplements but just wanted to check what everyone else is doing.

I was told at the ARGC that I need to stop taking herbal supplements two weeks before treatment starts - should I therefore stop taking things like wheatgrass and agnus castus.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Love and hugs

Janeymay  xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Janeymay
just popped in to wish you like for your treatment in Jan 

I can't really answer your question, I hope someone can though.

You might like to post something on here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0 they might be able to help you 

All the best
Jo
x x x


----------

